# الى طلبة هندسة الطيران في حلب



## kkk123 (24 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ........اريد ان اسأل عن درجات القبول في مفاضلة التعليم الموازي الثانية ( النهائية ) لدراسة الطيران في حلب علما ان المطلوب في المفاضلة الاولى هو 160 درجة من 240 ارجو الاسراع بالاجابة فانا طالب ثانوية عامة و مجموعي المتوقع 195 من 240 و اتشوق لدراسة هندالطيران و لكن بالموازي لان القبول العادي يتطلب 221 من 240 و لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس بلال (26 يونيو 2007)

يا معلم أنا بنصحك تستنى حتى تطلع العلامات , و بظن انو المعدلات هالسنة رح تكون متل السنة الماضية !و أنا بشجعك على هالدراسة الرائعة ......... الله يوفقك يا رب و توصل للي بدك اياه


----------



## kkk123 (27 يونيو 2007)

اخي الاستاذ مهندس بلال ..... جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التشجيع وان شاء الله احصل هذا الفرع المميز تحقيقا لا تعليقا ....... و انت ادرى ان عصب الصناعة الحديثة هو الهندسة الميكانيكية و عصب الهندسة الميكانيكية هو قسم الطيران 
لا تنساني من دعائك......


----------



## barood (2 يوليو 2007)

يا أخ kkk123

في البداية أعتقد لازم أقول لك ألف مبروك انتهيت من الامتحانات العصيبة
بالنسبة للعلامات ، يا خبر اليوم بفلوس بكره يكون ببلاش ، فلا تستعجل وتوكل على الله
بالنسبة للدراسة في حلب و كطالب تعليم موازي إنما لهو أمر رائع ، وأشجعك عليه ، وإنما... أتمنى منك دراسة القرار بشكل متكامل ، فأنت مقبل على مرحلة تحديد مستقبل
أنصحك بزيارة الكلية فهي قريبة منك على ما أعتقد لو كنت في حلب ، حتى لو لم تكن في حلب أتمنى أن تقوم بهذه الزيارة ، تعرف على الدكاترة وعلى الطلاب و انظر إلى مشاريع التخرج ، شاهد الأمور بمقياسها الحقيقي 
هذه النصيحة أتمنى أن تطبقها على كافة الاختصاصات التي قد ترغب بدراستها ، لأن الأمور تختلف عن قرب بكل تأكيد

أتمنى أن أراك في العام القادم طالبا في هندسة الطيران ، بل الأكثر أتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## محمد أبوزريق (15 يوليو 2007)

يا أخ kkk123
أنا بنصحك لاتدخل هالفرع لإنه أنا مهندس طيران
ووظفوني في وزارة الثقافة


----------



## kkk123 (18 يوليو 2007)

اخي محمد ابو زريق ......... انا اسال عن هذا الفرع لانه المجال الذي احبه و ان شاء الله سابدع فيه اما عن مجال العمل فاعتقد ان على الانسان ان يبحث عن فرص عمل و يوجدها ..........


----------



## مهندس بلال (18 يوليو 2007)

طمنا يا أخي عن نتيجتك تبع البكلوريا و هل تستطيع تحقيق حلمك بدخول كلية هندسة الطيران ؟

أما من أجل مستقبل هندسة الطيران و العمل بها , فأظن أن علينا أن نتناقش في ذلك قبل المغامرة و الدخول في ذلك الفرع الرائع ........ فقط حتى تعرف أين تضع قدمك , أليس كذلك أخي الكريم !

اذا ننتظر نتيجة البكلوريا و ان شاء الله بعدها نتناقش في مستقبل هذا الفرع ......... أتمنى ان تكون من الموفقين


----------



## kkk123 (24 يوليو 2007)

استاذي المهندس بلال ......
النتيجة مثل ما كنت متوقعها 194 من 240 و انا الان بانتظار مفاضلة التعليم الموازي ....
ارجو منك ان تتحدث لي عن مدى توفر المخابر العملية في جامعة حلب .... سمعت ان الحصص العملية قليلة لعدم توفر مخابر لهندسة الطيران


----------



## مهندس بلال (24 يوليو 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك أخي في الله على معدل البكلوريا ..............

أعلم أن الوقت صعب في هذه الأيام , بانتظار مفاضلة الموازي , و لكن أتمنى من الله من كل قلبي أن يحقق لك حلمك ................

أخي مشان المخابر في الكلية أظن أن يجيب عنها أخونا سعد بارود , فهو مهندس طيران متخرج من جامعة حلب ( أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها ............... ) .

أريدك قبل كل شيء , أن تفكر في مستقبلك , اي : هل سألت عن مستقبل هندسة الطيران في بلدك , ماذا ستعمل و أين و ما هو الدخل المعيشي ( أهم نقطة ) لهندسة الطيران هنا ؟

أم تريد أن تسافر خارج بلدك ,هل تعلم أو سألت عن فرص العمل هناك ؟ أريدك أن تفكر جيدا قبل اختيار اي كلية ............. خاصة هندسة الطيران ........................ فهي كلية رائعة جدا , بل دراستها هي أروع دراسة في عالم الهندسة ,و لكن ماذا عن مجالات عملها في بلدنا ؟ اريدك أن تسأل جيدا و تفكر قبل اتخاذ القرار .

و ألف مبروك مرة أخرى يا صديقي على هالمجموع الحلو .


----------



## kkk123 (25 يوليو 2007)

الله يبارك في عمرك .......
بالنسبة لمجال عمل هندسة الطيران في سوريا فهو في اتساع متزايد ....... فالاسطول السوري يزداد عددا ....... و عما قريب ستدخل شركات الطيران الخاصة على الخط ...... ان مصير الطيران في اي بلد هو التطور لانها وسيلة النقل الاولى في هذا العصر ........ بانتظار رأي الاستاذ بارود


----------



## وليد ع (22 مارس 2010)

ليش ما بي شي :79::86:


----------

